# Your New Years Resolutions



## Ewks (Dec 28, 2008)

The New Year is only a few days away and it's time to make some New Years resolutions. Tell what are your resolutions for the year 2009. They can be cubing related or off-topic.

My cubing resolutions are:
Finally learn all OLL's
Practice Square-1 more
and solve my sudoku-cube


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 28, 2008)

my cubing resolution is: get sub-30
how am I going to do it?
Learn Fridrich F2L, atleast 2 look OLL and full PLL

Also: solve braintwist without googling for algs


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2008)

cubing resolutions for 2009: 
-get an official sub-15 average at a competition, and a sub-13 single
-re-learn the OLLs that are the slowest for me
-find a better way to so the E and Rb perm (the ones I hate the most)
-get an average of 12 on video that I'm not dissapointed with


thats about it


----------



## panyan (Dec 28, 2008)

mine is to only eat kosher vegetables 

no, seriously i need to learn the 5x5 parities, im lazy and just use a youtube video


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 28, 2008)

Finally learn the G-perms
Learn Parity-cases ( lol )
Learn all Dot-Oll's so I never have to do a 3L-OLL
get sub 25 avg
get better at big cubes

I think I have enough work


----------



## (X) (Dec 28, 2008)

By the end of 2009 i want to: Have learned all the OLL's, get my cross away from the top, get better look-ahead for F2L, get sub 25 average


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 28, 2008)

Get V-cubes and other puzzles
Keep learning algs (ZB and other things)
Keep practising all BLD events and start multi, prepare an image-list.
Get better at speed events. Practise Petrus more.


----------



## JohnnyA (Dec 28, 2008)

Sub-10 single with Fridrich (will have to be lucky)
Sub-15 avg with Fridrich
Spend none of my own money on puzzles
Sub-20 consistent with ZZ + learn ZZLL algs
Eventually switch to ZZ
Sub-2 on 4x4
And finish off the last 5 OLL algs :O


----------



## Escher (Dec 28, 2008)

in general:
Do well in this AS retake this january
Do well in my A levels. meaning around AAB.
Apply to a good Uni (in september).
Organise a good GAP year
Get a job

in cubing: 
Sub 13 by end of the year in 3x3 Fridrich
Sub 20 at least in ZZ
Sub 2min/3min in 3x3 BLD by end of year
Sub 1:20 4x4, Sub 3:00 5x5
Sub 5 in 2x2
learn more PLLs, finish the OLLs (if i havent by next year ), learn CLL/COLL + ELL,
get good at freestyle BLD/commutators.
Get V-cubes, & lots more 3x3s 

i know thats a lot, but im a great big optimist


----------



## Bob (Dec 28, 2008)

Finish my Master's in Math Education
Do well enough on the MCAT to be accepted into med school
WR for Magic and Master Magic (jk)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 28, 2008)

My cubing resolutions are:
Constantly sub-6 for 2x2/sub-5 again in competition
AsR for fewest moves. 
Keep my 2x2 NR.
Get a SQ1
Get NR for Clock


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 28, 2008)

1. Quit cubing.
2. Not suck at parkour.
3. Get higher accuracy for everything from schoolwork to BLD.
4. Score over 2300 on SAT.
5. MultiBLD over 9000 cubes. (actually 5 would be good)
6. Sub-2 min average on BLD
7. Use full TuRBo corners.
8. Finish MGLS and VHF2L.
9. Sub-16 average on 3 speed.
10. Not suck at Big cubes.
11. Get V-Cubes.
12. Practice More Chess.
13. Get all 5 on AP exams.
14. Finish my homework before the period that it is due, hopefully even before the night before it's due.
15. Sub-30 average OH in competition.
16. Sub-35 FMC in competition (Would be really nice but not very likely to sub-WR).
17. Stop making so many bad posts on this forum.
18. Did I mention Quit cubing?
19. Make everyone unsubscribe from my Youtube.
20. Make my own cubing website that can be almost as cool as Lucas Garron's.
21. BLD big cubes (OH).
22. Learn to juggle.
23. Solve a cube BLD OH while juggling.
24. Probably not accomplish any of these goals.


----------



## shelley (Dec 28, 2008)

fanwuq, you would have a better success rate if your resolutions aren't in direct conflict with others on your list


----------



## minsarker (Dec 28, 2008)

i just started cubing so

i wanna get a 

sub 30 average 3x3 (currently sub 80) 
sub 20 single 3x3 (currently sub 60)
sub 180 avg 4x4 (currently no where near)
sube 150 single 4x4 (currently no where near)
learn a 5x5 (ordered an ES 5x5)
sub 10 single 2x2
sub 20 average 2x2

get some v cubes, I have so much I wanna do


----------



## byu (Dec 28, 2008)

By the end of 2009 I hope that I can:

Get a sub-30 single and a sub-40 average (my current best single is around 42 seconds)
Learn all the PLL algorithms
Solve the Rubiks cube blindfolded (I've gotten close!)
Solve a 5x5x5 cube (I don't even have one yet)


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 28, 2008)

-Get times consistently under 20 seconds on 3x3 (I sometimes get times like 20.xx or 21.xx)
-Get sub 2 on 5x5.
-Solve a 3x3 BLD (I can't memorize that great. I always forget my "story".)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 28, 2008)

-Sub-30 average
-Improve F2L, learn more OLLs and all PLL
-Fit a 2x2-5x5 relay on a stackmat
-Get a 6x6 and 7x7
-Make a puzzle mod
-Get a girlfriend with my cubing skills XD


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 28, 2008)

Cubing wise: I really want to get a sub-30 average in 2009 and post a best of sub-30 in the WCA rankings.
Otherwise: stay alive, retain my job, keep happy, get over this cold


----------



## joey (Dec 28, 2008)

panyan said:


> mine is to only eat kosher vegetables
> 
> no, seriously i need to learn the 5x5 parities, im lazy and just use a youtube video



All vegetables are kosher!

Resolutions? 
Keep up with the job.
Save lots of money.
Try study for the janurary exams. (this should have already taken effect :/)
Go to university.
Control my diabetes better.

A few cubing related ones:
Competition:
sub-1 BLD
sub-1 4x4
sub-2 5x5
sub-15/14 3x3
4x4 BLD


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 28, 2008)

1) be hired as an actuary
2) start, and stay motivated to continue, the home version of the 300 workout
3) don't lose my passion for cubing - i.e. continue learning and trying new things, both for BLD and speed
4) Go to Worlds 2009

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2008)

My big New Years Resolution: To NOT compete so ridiculously in the weekly competitions here. I did every solve I could possibly manage for one year, and that's enough. I'll still occasionally do ridiculous things, but not this particular ridiculous thing.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 28, 2008)

To not fail in life


----------



## pjk (Dec 28, 2008)

-Sub-13 avg on 3x3, or less
-Sub-1:05 consistently on 4x4
-Sub-2:00 consistently on 5x5
-Sub-2:00 3x3 BLD consistently

That is about it for cubing. It is hard to tell how much time I will have to practice.


----------



## tim (Dec 28, 2008)

Breaking all PBs. That's it.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 28, 2008)

Cubing resolutions:

3x3 - Sub-15 avg PB
4x4 - Sub-60 avg
5x5 - Get a V5 and sub-2:30 avgs
6x6 - Fully break it in and maybe mod it
OH - Stop being so damn slow
BLD - Actually learn a memo system

Non-cubing:

Maintain a 4.0+ GPA without putting forth any real effort
Obtain real throwing needles and a few dozen throwing knives
Get taller by at least 2 inches(Least likely to be achieved)
Convince my friends that I can beat most of them up even with my height disadvantage


----------



## joey (Dec 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> My big New Years Resolution: To NOT compete so ridiculously in the weekly competitions here. I did every solve I could possibly manage for one year, and that's enough. I'll still occasionally do ridiculous things, but not this particular ridiculous thing.



I agree, sort of. Although, it will break my heart.

BUT, you should add this to your resolution, doing average of 12 for 4x4 BLD, in one sitting. (extend up to 5x5/6x6/7x7 as needed )


----------



## Jh543 (Dec 28, 2008)

4x4, Sub 55 average.
5x5, Sub 1:40 average.
6x6, Sub 4:00 average.
7x7, Sub 6:00 average.

3x3 OH, Sub 25 average.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 28, 2008)

Umm, being happy?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 28, 2008)

Cubing: To get decent in a few events.

Non Cubing: Get into college, and into shape.


----------



## panyan (Dec 28, 2008)

Escher said:


> in general:
> Do well in this AS retake this january
> Do well in my A levels. meaning around AAB.
> Apply to a good Uni (in september).
> ...



in january im doing:
phys 1
phys 4
maths m1
maths m2

im doing maths, geography and phyisics and want to be a civil engineer. i have nottingham as my firm offer of aab and warwick as my insurace of abb

what a coincidence!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 28, 2008)

My new years resolutions for cubing:

Get sub-15 consistently for 3x3 Speed, then get sub-18 average with petrus
Get sub-23 consistently for 3x3 OH
Practice FMC more
Get sub-35 consistently on Square-1
Have at least 15 DIYs by the end of the year

Non-cubing related:

Eat the hottest foods (peppers, etc) and spices in the world...


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 28, 2008)

*Puzzle Related:*

Consistently average under 5 seconds for 2x2
Consistently average under 15 seconds for 3x3
Consistently average under 30 seconds for 3x3 OH
Solve a 3x3 BLD
Consistently average under 3 minutes for 3x3 BLD
Get over 75% success rate with 3x3 BLD
Consistently average under 1:30 for 4x4
Consitently average under 2:30 for 5x5
Solve my 7x7
Consistently average under 1 second for magic
Consistently average under 2.5 seconds for Master Magic
Breaking Magic strings less
Make good YouTube Tutorials
Beat Fazrulz at something other than Magic 

*Music Related:*

Get into Regionals again for Violin
Get into Allstate again for Violin
Get past 13th chair for Regionals and/or Allstate
Actually practice Trumpet
Practice regularly for Piano

*Other Stuff:*

Get straight As
Get into CTY
Go to bed at 10:00 PM or earlier
Make more friends
Get into the top classes at High School
Get good at Basketball
Get good at Volleyball
Learn to juggle 3 Diabolos at once
Get first place in Diabolo competition
Get better at Diabolo


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > My big New Years Resolution: To NOT compete so ridiculously in the weekly competitions here. I did every solve I could possibly manage for one year, and that's enough. I'll still occasionally do ridiculous things, but not this particular ridiculous thing.
> ...



That's a nice idea for an alternative ridiculous thing to do. Yeah.


----------



## joey (Dec 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



You only need to do it like, once.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



You mean of course that I need to have a *successful* average of 12 only once, right? I wonder how many attempts that would require before I finally got one?

I'm also thinking how good I'd probably get with that much practice...


----------



## Kolraz (Dec 29, 2008)

Learn all OLL
Sub-20 Avg Consistently
Practice my bigger cubes ready for UK Open
Learn BLD


----------



## riffz (Dec 29, 2008)

1. Finish learning OLLs

2. Finish learning megaminx corner OLLs

3. Practice solving my V-Cubes


----------



## VirKill (Dec 29, 2008)

Get sub 20 for 3x3x3 before july (so can be sub 20s under one year)
Get sub 2 minutes for 3x3x3 BLD 
Get an Eastheen 2x2x2 and sub 7s
BLD my 4x4x4 (and maybe 5x5x5?)
Mastering commutator stuff
Multi BLD for at least 4 cubes


Non related cubing:
Married


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 29, 2008)

VirKill said:


> Non related cubing:
> Married



You can't get married until your cubing goals are accomplished.


----------



## n00bcubix (Dec 29, 2008)

1. Get a 1:40 avg or less on 5x5
2. Get sub 55 avg on 4x4
3. Get sub 12 avg on 3x3 consistently
4. Get sub 5 avg on 2x2 consistently 
5. Get faster at OH


----------



## Thompson (Dec 29, 2008)

1: Learn all OLL's and maybe the F2L cases for 3x3.
2: Be consistant sub 19 average for 3x3.
3: Consistant sub 7 average for 2x2.
4: Consistant sub 1:30 4x4 average.
5: Get more cubes.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

Break the sub-20 barrier!!! And learn all OLLs.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2008)

Non-lucky Sub-10 solve by the end of the year! (I currently am early-mid 30's)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 30, 2008)

Be able to kiss myself and get it on film.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 30, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> Non-lucky Sub-10 solve by the end of the year! (I currently am early-mid 30's)



On the 2x2?


XD


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Non-lucky Sub-10 solve by the end of the year! (I currently am early-mid 30's)
> ...



*sticks out tongue* 3x3x3


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> 19. Make everyone unsubscribe from my Youtube.



can do 


I don't make resolutions, but the only thing I can think of is get xbox live ...
and maybe get a job


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 1, 2009)

whoops, I just remembered, last years new years resolution was not to make any this year

well, better luck next year


----------



## byu (Jan 6, 2009)

byu said:


> By the end of 2009 I hope that I can:
> 
> Get a sub-30 single and a sub-40 average (my current best single is around 42 seconds)
> Learn all the PLL algorithms
> ...



I think I set my goals a little too low, since we're in the first week of 2009 and this is what I've already done:

I've gotten a 36 second single.
I know more than half of the PLL algorithms and I've only been memorizing for a day
I've solved the Rubiks cube blindfolded and get 25% accuracy
I've solved a 4x4x4 many times, and a 5x5x5 is a similar concept

So my updated goals are as follows:

Get a sub-20 single
Get a sub-30 average (sub-20 average is my stretch goal)
Learn at least half of the OLL algorithms + all PLL algorithms
Get a sub-3 minute average for BLD


----------

